
5 programming languages marked for death (Perl, etc.) - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/10/09/5-programming-languages-marked-for-death/
======
raiph
It's become a source of amusement over the years to watch just how useless
most punditry is, in this field as in every field:
[http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0691128715/sociapsych...](http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/0691128715/sociapsychn0f-20)

I've followed P6 for 14 years, tracked it very closely for the last 2. For
those interested, I document some of what's going on at
[http://www.reddit.com/r/perl6/](http://www.reddit.com/r/perl6/)

------
n0body
perl is not dead, it's a alive an healthy. perl 5.20.0 was released on may
27th, and the 5.20.1 was released on sep 14th.

if you look at the ecosystem it's also alive and healthy,
[http://stats.cpantesters.org/trends.html#stats6](http://stats.cpantesters.org/trends.html#stats6)
. so quit spreading fud

~~~
dreamweapon
Perl clearly isn't dead. It's just not spreading much beyond the Perl
community.

And that's a major, major thing.

~~~
singingfish
nah, not really. Perl is in the long game. Watch the devops guys cycling back
to perl in a significant way.

------
krapp
VB.net isn't going anywhere. I just had two semesters of it, it's still taught
in schools and it's still used. Although I would argue that C# is _just
better_ at least one of my teachers disagrees with me.

------
dozzie
Rumours about death of Perl and/or Ruby are greatly exaggregated.

------
vinceguidry
Netcraft confirmation or it didn't happen.

